# Retrieving issue / problem identification



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

I have a a 2 year old Yellow Lab female, Remy. This is her 2nd full season afield with me. She is about 65 lbs, appearing slender but not skinny. Remy has done really well so far as an upland bird dog, but she has been indifferent as a retriever of wounded and dead birds. Sometimes she will retrieve the bird, sometimes she won't even pick it up. A few times she's almost fully completed the retrieve to me, dropping the bird at my feet. Very inconsistent retrieving.

Overall, I laughingly describe her as a Labrador "Finder", because she's great at finding and flushing birds, and will find the downed bird, but not often retrieve it. After last weekend when I had to burrow into really heavy, nasty cover to retrieve two pheasants and a quail, this got old fast.

I'm heading off to North Dakota next week for our annual pheasant hunt. Before I leave I won't have much time to work on this problem with Remy. I am looking for suggestions about working on this problem *in the field* with Remy while I'm in ND.

Also, I want to make sure I am correctly identifying the problem, so that when I get back and start researching how to correct the problem, I know I've properly identified.

Any tips and recommedations will be appreciated.


----------



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

Have her watch another dog retrieve one and bring it back. Your situation sounds exactly like mine was on her first hunt. After watching another dog it was never like that. She will always pick it up and bring it to me.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

This isn't a problem to be delt with in the field, forget it this season and work on it over the winter. You will need to FF your dog, a dog is never 100% reliable as a retriever untill FF. Being she retrieves sometimes it shouldn't be a problem. But certainly nothing that can be done or fixed in the next week befor you leave, just be happy for now that she is putting up birds for you.

There is a ton of good info on this site about FF and some great links as well, there is a STICKY at the top of the forums page that deals with FF and a STICKY that deals with teaching HOLD.

And there are some really good videos out there to I'll post some link when I get a chance.


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks for the recommendations. I will keep my retrieving expectations low for this season and be happy I've got a great "Labrador Finder". I'll look into the FF method when the season is concluded.


----------



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

ChukarBob, our 2 labs should hunt together! My chocolate is almost 2 years old as well and his problem isn't retrieving, but "finding". Together our 2 dogs could make one good one!


----------



## HarryWilliams (Nov 2, 2005)

Hindsight is 20-20. But for the intent of education, a dog that is going to be used as a gundog should have all of the skills necessary prior to going hunting. Skills need to be taught through instruction. Training is not taking a dog out hunting and seeing how they do. That method does work with some dogs but mostly the dogs performance will have gaping holes in it.

In your situation, I would hope to improve on the dogs willingness to retrieve. I'd do this with fun fetching (short retrieves attempting to get the dog to understand that if they bring it to me I will throw it again. The chasing is what they really like.). If you can accomplish some improvement with fun fetch then you can move on from there (wing clip pigeons). Sounds to me like it might be best to get some help with this especially for forcing. HPW


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

Big Rad and Harry:

Thanks for your responses.

Harry, I agree with what you are saying and really didn't expect to resolve this non-retrieving issue in the field. Rather, I was looking for pointers and tricks that could be used in the field that might help her progress toward the resolution of the problem, since a lot of my time spent with Remy during bird season is in the field.

I appreciate your suggestion about fun retrieving. In fact Remy loves this, whether it be with dummies, dummies with pheasant wings attached, tennis balls or sticks. Unfortunately, she hasn't made the leap to retrieving game birds on a consistent basis. So, after the season is over, we'll assess her progress in retrieving and look at force fetching and outside help.

I'll report in after I return from my North Dakota trip.

Thanks, again.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Bob; some problem's simply can't be cured in the field. When we try to fix a problem in a field, it creates a bad image of the field in the dog's mind. Sometimes they quit working completely. Problems are fixed in the yard in a non hunting situation, then only reinforced in the field.

My answer to you for this problem is the same one I always give: Force Fetch the dog, or have it done. There's a thread of mine on teaching hold that would also help you, but it's done in the yard. It's in the sticky section on teaching hold.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice to see you back GH


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

BROWNDOG said:


> Nice to see you back GH


Really, I haven't been gone. It's just that many times you, bobman, or one of the other members answer's a question so well, there's nothing more I can add. Thanks!


----------

